# Looking for some "ominous" background haunt music / sounds



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Check out MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE and CRYO CHAMBER's music. Knott's has used MIDNIGHT'S music for background for years. The last time I was able to go to the "haunt" at Knott's was 2003, and I recognized some of the music from my CD collection of Halloween music that I've used in the past. Check them out.


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

Midnight Syndicate all the way. mr. macabre thanks for the Cryo Chamber suggestion!


----------



## jmax5105 (Oct 25, 2016)

I've used Midnight Syndicate before without even realizing how much stuff they had out there! Thanks for the suggestions. I've been listening to a bunch of both Midnight Syndicate and Cryo Chamber and have already found a few tracks that are perfect and I'm sure will find many more. Thank you again! Still open to other suggestions if anyone has others they think would fit, but so far, so good with these 2!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

I have one more suggestion, I looked at my background music collection, and there's another artist/group that goes by the name NOX ARCANA. I only have one of their CD's, but I'd swear that I've seen other CD's at Spirit Halloween or Costume and Display's store in Northgate here in WASH. state. Happy listening.


----------



## Vocal (Oct 16, 2013)

I use this mix every now and then very effective.

Scary Sounds of Halloween Blog: 50 minute Cemetery Ambiance


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Vocal said:


> I use this mix every now and then very effective.
> 
> Scary Sounds of Halloween Blog: 50 minute Cemetery Ambiance


I've had this on CD for years, an oldie but goodie, just like Disney's "thrilling chilling sounds of a haunted house".


----------



## jmax5105 (Oct 25, 2016)

Vocal said:


> I use this mix every now and then very effective.
> 
> Scary Sounds of Halloween Blog: 50 minute Cemetery Ambiance


I'm REALLY liking this!!! Thank you for posting it!! This is really great for what I'm looking for!


----------



## jmax5105 (Oct 25, 2016)

mr.macabre said:


> I have one more suggestion, I looked at my background music collection, and there's another artist/group that goes by the name NOX ARCANA. I only have one of their CD's, but I'd swear that I've seen other CD's at Spirit Halloween or Costume and Display's store in Northgate here in WASH. state. Happy listening.


 I found one by Nox Arcana called Night of the Wolf that looks to be a good sound for part of what I am doing. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

jmax5105 said:


> I found one by Nox Arcana called Night of the Wolf that looks to be a good sound for part of what I am doing. THANK YOU!!!!


They have at least one more CD, the one I have is simply titled "NECRONOMICON".


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

mr.macabre said:


> I've had this on CD for years, an oldie but goodie, just like Disney's "thrilling chilling sounds of a haunted house".


I have that on vinyl!

Also just found Midnight Syndicate's "The 13th Hour" CD for $3.99 at American Sale this past Friday. Only 1 they had left. Listened in the car & it's very good & a lot of tracks on it. I had downloaded a couple songs last year from I-Tunes.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Yodlei said:


> I have that on vinyl!
> 
> Also just found Midnight Syndicate's "The 13th Hour" CD for $3.99 at American Sale this past Friday. Only 1 they had left. Listened in the car & it's very good & a lot of tracks on it. I had downloaded a couple songs last year from I-Tunes.


I have 5 or 6 of their CD's, I've picked them up here and there over the years at either PARTY CITY or SPIRIT Halloween. They're the perfect thing to use as background music on Halloween night. I also like to use TOCHATA EN FUGUE by J.S. BACH(did I spell that right?).


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are both great for Halloween background ambience, or just plain creepy and melodic music anytime. Joseph Vargo helped create the former, and then branched off into the latter project, of which maybe is still active. He was involved in DARK REALMS magazine, which was really cool; gothic and horror themed, and he did most or all of the artwork. I sold them a story years back for DARK REALMS and was in touch with his partner, Christine for a while, but it's been a number of years now since it folded. I like to use A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE for our own party.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

mr.macabre said:


> I have 5 or 6 of their CD's, I've picked them up here and there over the years at either PARTY CITY or SPIRIT Halloween. They're the perfect thing to use as background music on Halloween night. I also like to use TOCHATA EN FUGUE by J.S. BACH(did I spell that right?).


Nope...Toccata. Not sure if you caught it but have Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House on vinyl from my childhood. I really should see how much that is going for but I would never sell it.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are both great for Halloween background ambience, or just plain creepy and melodic music anytime. Joseph Vargo helped create the former, and then branched off into the latter project, of which maybe is still active. He was involved in DARK REALMS magazine, which was really cool; gothic and horror themed, and he did most or all of the artwork. I sold them a story years back for DARK REALMS and was in touch with his partner, Christine for a while, but it's been a number of years now since it folded. I like to use A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE for our own party.


Interesting...I haven't checked out Nox Arcana yet but will. I do like Midnight Syndicate a lot.


----------



## toraneko (Oct 28, 2021)

Not sure if this suits you or not, but picked up a number of tracks many years ago. I like to use some things that everybody else is not using. You can try some here and some more here.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Derek & Brandon Fiechter


Two composers who enjoy making music which transports people to mystical worlds and lands.




dbfiechter.bandcamp.com




Very similar to Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Yodlei said:


> Nope...Toccata. Not sure if you caught it but have Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House on vinyl from my childhood. I really should see how much that is going for but I would never sell it.


I had that record when I was a kid, I listened to it all the time.


----------

